# Buying Bed Sheets



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

We recently bought a new mattress set (Sealy Posturepedic) which will be delivered next week. We can't remember when we bought our current mattress and it is sagging on both sides, so we knew it was time to buy a new one. It is a pillow top and is deeper than our current mattress. Of course, this means we probably have to get new sheets with deeper pockets. We will need sheets with 18" pockets. I also want a roomy top sheet. Our current top sheets are not wide enough to tuck in the sides. The selection of Queen size sheets on the market is staggering. And costly. I want 100% supima cotton with 400-500 thread count. Has anyone bought sheets recently and are happy with them? Jane


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> We recently bought a new mattress set (Sealy Posturepedic) which will be delivered next week. We can't remember when we bought our current mattress and it is sagging on both sides, so we knew it was time to buy a new one. It is a pillow top and is deeper than our current mattress. Of course, this means we probably have to get new sheets with deeper pockets. We will need sheets with 18" pockets. I also want a roomy top sheet. Our current top sheets are not wide enough to tuck in the sides. The selection of Queen size sheets on the market is staggering. And costly. I want 100% supima cotton with 400-500 thread count. Has anyone bought sheets recently and are happy with them? Jane


I buy all my sheets from LL Bean and am very happy with them. I like the percale sheets, but they have supmina cotton, see here:

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/90921?feat=83498-pprrright

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I buy all my sheets from LL Bean and am very happy with them. I like the percale sheets, but they have supmina cotton, see here:
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/90921?feat=83498-pprrright
> 
> L


LL Bean is always a good choice for bedding. However, it looks like both the Supima and Percale sheets fitted sheets fit a 15" mattress. I need deeper pockets. The Supima sheets are pretty spendy, but I know they would be good quality.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For a year, I've been alternating use of two sets of Royal Velvet Wrinkle Guard 400 count cotton sheets from JC Penney's, and am very happy with them. They have 18 inch pockets, and from a casual test seem to be able to tuck in both sides of my queen sized bed. Packaging doesn't mention Supima, so I assume they are NOT Supima. They are comfortable and feel good to slip into, especially when freshly-washed! I am very happy.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

After some deliberation (way too much time spent on the subject), I ordered the Madison Park Cotton Sheet Set from JCP. Time will tell how much I am satisfied. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

For years I have bought bedding and towels from only Lands' End. Link I am a big fan of Lands' End. IIRC, their fitted sheets come in two depths. (Probably not all sheet choices in both depths.) Their top sheets are six inches longer than the standard length for top sheets.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've always been reasonably happy with Lands' End sheets as well.  Also, you can buy them by the piece. So if you have things you like for top sheets and pillow cases, it's very possibly you can find a solid color fitted sheet that will work with what you have. And then you don't need to buy a whole set.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tip about Lands' End sheets! I will keep them in mind for the future, especially since you can buy single sheets rather than the whole set. I used to order from Lands' End quite often (before on-line ordering), but have not ordered from them since they taken over by Sears. I probably still have a Lands' End jacket or two.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Thanks for the tip about Lands' End sheets! I will keep them in mind for the future, especially since you can buy single sheets rather than the whole set. I used to order from Lands' End quite often (before on-line ordering), but have not ordered from them since they taken over by Sears. I probably still have a Lands' End jacket or two.


They weren't really 'taken over' by Sears . . . .still operate fairly independently. It's just that you can now find their products in Sears stores. But the selection via their on line store is much better . . . and they do still send out catalogs. And they're still 'Guaranteed. Period'. So if you buy a set of sheets and they tear, you can, theoretically, return 'em for a replacement no matter how old. Practically, they may no longer carry some really old items, and they change colors frequently, but they will usually try to do right by you.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

If you walked into our local Sears here, you'd think Lands' End was taking over Sears.  Sears here is in a big (upscale) shopping center.  It WAS a big store.  Through the past few years they've chopped up that space.  Not a whole of of that Sears store left.  Lands' End is a BIG part of of what's left of it.  I'm also near a smaller Lands' End store.  

I will not have anything to do with Sears except for Lands' End.  Had a couple of problems with Sears years ago.  One BIG.  Sold me a defective car battery which died in the middle of a snowstorm on a busy road.  They later admitted it was defective.  Do I want a new one from them.  NO!!!  Then they lost an account payment check I handed to someone in the office.  They much later found it behind a cabinet.  So I had problems re the account which I closed.  And then, wasn't me, but pretty sure I remember this from years ago.  Someone bought tires at that Sears automotive.  They ended up with combo of radial and non-radial tires on the car.  Accident and deaths due to that.  If there's one thing I remember from a basic auto repair class I took -- DO NOT combine radial and non-radial tires on a car.  I do not shop at Sears.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

The only flannel sheets I will buy are LL Bean's.  

I know lots of people who love the sheets from Costco.  They had a "road show" of fancy, high end sheets at Costco here last week. $200 sheets, yours for $89.  I looked harder at them and they weren't even cotton!  Felt delicious, though.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a set of sheets from Costco. Although they feel nice, the top edge gets creased and the crease never comes out, unless you iron, of course. Who want to iron sheets?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Target has a stylish collection and at decent prices. Homegoods is another good option, they often have discounted  high end sheets.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

All my (flannel) sheets are from LL Bean and Lands End.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My new favorite sheets are these: http://www.dillards.com/p/noble-excellence-400-thread-count-egyptian-cotton-sateen-sheet-set/504703152?di=04246283_zi_abyss_blue&facetCache=pageSize%3D100%26beginIndex%3D0%26orderBy%3D1

I take them off to wash them and put them right back on because we love them.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Last night was the first night I had the chance to sleep on the new Madison Park sheet set. The verdict? Excellent! They remained crisp (yet soft) after the first wash. The pockets on the bottom sheet is plenty big to cover the new pillow top mattress. The top sheet is wide enough to tuck into both sides. This mattress is pretty thick, 16" I think. New mattress, new sheets, new pillow. I had a great nights sleep.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I love Woolrich's flannel sheets but I they're hard to find now. Target would have them during their white sale in January but haven't seen them lately. Definitely LL Bean for flannel sheets. We have a deep pocket king bed and their sheets fit really well. Last a long time too. We use flannel year round because they're cooler in the summer than percale sheets - flannel breathes better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I have a set of sheets from Costco. Although they feel nice, the top edge gets creased and the crease never comes out, unless you iron, of course. Who want to iron sheets?


I was just thinking that this morning when I was putting fresh sheets on my bed. Wamsutta is a good name, right? They are 400 count percale and all they do is wrinkle. They are comfy, but I have to ignore the wrinkles. My mother would be ironing them if they were her sheets. <shudder>


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have also had troubling with excessive wrinkling of sheets, but not the new Madison Park ones I just bought. Yes, they are wrinkly, but not excessively. You can get around it by buying permanent press sheets, but they you don't have 100% cotton. I have some 100% cotton wrinkle resistant pillow cases from BBB that are tolerable. One trick I have learned to do is to wash my sheets on Permanent Press cycle, even though they are not permanent press fabric. Then I make sure to push the Wrinkle Care option on the dryer (which is actually an extended tumble when they are dry). 

After reading the posts of others, I may just have to order some LL Bean flannel sheets for winter here in the PNW.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I usually get sheets at Sam's Club. I love their sheets. the Egyptian cotton 600 thread count are sooo nice.

I hate shopping for sheets. It's so hard to find nice purple ones!

Sam's sold out of the purple in store so I decided to buy a set of the microfiber ones from Amazon on sale for around $35. They feel nice and soft, but they are also really thin, so I don't expect them to last long (hubby has toenails like razor blades and they just shredded my pretty purple striped set from Sam's  )

But  I decided to check Sam's online again today and noticed they have the solid lilac sets in stock so I ordered a set YAY!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

The only thing we care is cotton and good look. We buy almost anywhere...


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! You guys really care about bedding.   I'm impressed. 
I applaud proper preparation, and taking sleep seriously is a hobby of mine.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I finally had to buy some sheets and a duvet cover. The duvet cover I had literally fell apart, it was some cheap thing I bought like 12 years ago. I'll need a filler at some point, but after buying the sheets and cover, budget blown. So even though its also falling apart a bit, its more like 16 years old, nobody sees it on the inside. I think the washing machine eventually rips them apart.

I like flannel sheets. I know it sounds funny, since I live in south texas. But I can't stand smooth slick type sheets. Must be cotton and flannel. Use them winter and summer. So I had a set of brown from amazon Pinzon. I only had that one set, so after like 4-5 years watching and putting the same one on, it shows its wear a bit. Now I got the Bordeaux plaid from Pinzon again. Got the Duvet cover first and fell in love with the feel and color so I got the sheets in the same pattern. So its all plaid now. . The coffee brown actually goes with it from the old sheets so I used the old pillow covers for the extra pillows I had and pretend they are sham covers. 

I should be good again for a few years. I wash those flannels only with woolite so they won't pill. And the brown ones didn't pill after all these years. Other than leave some stuff in the dryer over the first few washes.

So I got these sheets

and this duvet cover


Me happy


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

I had to shop for sheets recently. And it must be a while since I've done it, because they'd all doubled in price. Ugh. Hope I don't have to do that again for a while. But as a bonus, the ones I have are really nice. New sheets feel awesome.


----------

